# Pain two months after surgery



## Thesedays (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi everyone! Has anyone ever experienced pain under their clavicle months after surgery. I had my left thyroid removed two months ago and had no pain afterwards, but now I have pain under my left clavicle. Should I be concerned or is that common? Thanks!

Kaitlin


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had horrible neck pain. My surgery was 90 minutes ( I believe). My neck was screaming.

I had several chiropractic and 90 minute massages with my regular massage therapist to help release muscles that seemed forever tightened due to the trauma of having my thyroid removed.

Have you tried either of these? Might just be a tightened muscle that cannot release on it's own.


----------



## Thesedays (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't tried either of those. I didn't even think of the potential of a tightened muscle, but it makes complete sense since you are put in such an uncomfortable position during surgery. It's just so odd to me, because I had no pain whatsoever following surgery and only took two Tylenol after surgery. I will definitely ask my chiropractor when I see him next week to see if he can do anything to help. Anything is worth a try!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's also possible you're experiencing nerve pain. It can take a while for the nerves to grow back and start "firing" again, and that process can be painful.


----------



## chicknshrimp (Oct 21, 2014)

Its normal to have pain, numbness, and odd sensations for up to a year following surgery. At 2 months you could be forming scar tissue thats feeling tight or pushing on a nerve. you could also have muscle pain from the recovery period or from a weird nights sleep. Try your normal things for neck pain... warm bath, stretching, and massage all feel nice. If it continues bring it up with your Dr. at next visit.

Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

chicknshrimp said:


> Its normal to have pain, numbness, and odd sensations for up to a year following surgery. At 2 months you could be forming scar tissue thats feeling tight or pushing on a nerve. you could also have muscle pain from the recovery period or from a weird nights sleep. Try your normal things for neck pain... warm bath, stretching, and massage all feel nice. If it continues bring it up with your Dr. at next visit.
> 
> Good luck!


A massage could help break up any scar tissue that is forming. My massage therapist dug deep and broke any adhesion's and I have not had any issues since ( 10 + years post op)


----------



## Thesedays (Aug 24, 2014)

You are all amazing! Thank you for the advice! I am going to try a massage!

I just got my blood work back from after the surgery and my TSH is normal. The surgeon said that I had a hurthle cell adenoma, but had never been tested for hashimotos. Since Hurtle cells are either indigenous to cancer or Hashimotos, should I be concerned that both results came back negative?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have a copy of your surgical pathology report? If not, get a copy...that should clear things up.


----------

